# Meet NayNay, my 99th foster baby!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

NayNay is my 99th baby to cross the threshold of Chez Marcia Feline Luxury Retreat. I've had the pleasure (EXTREME pleasure) of fostering 99 cats and kittens so far since I started this journey last year! I have to keep an Excel spreadsheet on all of them with just the basic facts. She is a bit nervous about being in a cage with 4 others her age thatshe has never met but is fitting in nicely. So far she is quite independent and does not want to associate with them - plus she is a bit food aggressive; snapping at them if they get too close to her portion. :lol: Kinda cute to see this in someone only about 5 weeks old! In a couple days I will open the cage door and let them come and go with the rest of the brood.

NayNay is named after the nickname of my granddaughter.

View attachment 87673


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

omg.. I'm in love


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Congratulations Marcia!!

Sounds like you have a gorgeous feisty one there!!! :kittyball


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

So cute!love her attitude!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a sweet baby!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi, NayNay! She's got cattitude! Sugar, and just a little spice!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

bluemilk said:


> Hi, NayNay! She's got cattitude! Sugar, and just a little spice!


Perhaps a tad more spice than sugar! She can definitely hold her own in my crazy foster room. She is a cutie though. I now have 3 pale orange girls and I'm thankful she is so tiny otherwise they'd be hard to tell apart.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's a sweetheart! Number 99...that's quite a few...good for you!


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

She's pretty. She obviously has cat style. Keep up the good work.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Cuuuuuutiee!!! Thanks for taking care of so many kitties


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She looks like a feisty little one!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Naynay is holding her own in the cat room! I have all ages in there now and she is playing with the big kids just like a big kid would! She is much more independent than the others - still tries to get away when I go to snuggle her but she IS feisty and acts so much older than her age. Such a cutie!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Marcia, Do you get these kittens to pose for those photos - they are all so cute.
I think a big celebration when you get number 100!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

They pose on their own! I just happen to have my phone on me all the time now. Usually they are so shell shocked at being brought home they are kind of numb with either fear so tend to sit still when something is pointed at them. 

A week later and try to get her to sit still and she is having none of that! I am amazed though that she seems to be getting her permanent eye color which usually does not come in until 8 weeks so she may be a tad than the 4 weeks I thought she was. If so she is the physically tiniest baby I've had.


----------

